# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry benchtop (washing machine underneath) +polyurethane tallboy

## gobear

Currently doing a house renovation and in the 2nd bathroom, it is 3m in length and 1.5M is used for free standing bathtub.  
Originally want to use maybe like 400mm for vanity basin next to the freestanding bath and then 600mm for washing machine and then 500mm for a polyurethane  tallboy (my wife wants a tallboy that can put brush, Dyson long stick, not those 1/2 tallboy size) 
So, now next to the freestanding bath, my wife wants to have like 1 metre wooden benchtop (with side panel and the washing machine hidden underneath with ceremic basin on the top). and then a 500mm tall next to it 
Here are the few questions 
1) We are confused where should we see to see the wooden benchtop?  Bunnings doesn't seem to be a good quality.  Originally was going to go for laminate (like formica, laminex, polytec) but however, I learnt if we use a stone benchtop (like no brand), it will be probably be the same price as the few brands mentioned above?  Unless I am wrong
We want the design something like this: https://www.houzz.com.au/photos/laun..._10869~a_19-27 
2) If so, do I actually get the carpenter to get the job done? 
3) What are the shops or places I can see the materials and also the price? 
Your answer will be appreciated 
Thanks

----------


## droog

A kitchen or cabinet manufacturer should be able to offer timber bench top options. Sometimes there are specialist bench top manufacturers but I cannot recommend anyone for your location.

----------


## gobear

What are the difference between  the bunnings and/or ikea benchtops then opposed to say formica/laminex/polytec laminate benchtop other than the brand/price?

----------

